# Not sure if its fin rot or my male barbs picking at her



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I noticed that my smallest congo tetra tail fin is nipped or may be fin rot. Its not red our swollen so thats why I think it might be the male cherry barbs nipping her. It is a lil white near the spot. So not sure if it is fungus. The male cherry barbs killed the two females I had which is why i belive it might be from then. I tried taking a pic but she hides in the back corner. Tommorrow I'm off so I will try and move her to the 5g tank & medicate her. This is only pic I could get of her.








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

DAMN IT just turned on the light and found 1 of my rummy nose died and missing parts of its tail.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

That sucks - sorry to hear that!

If there are no other signs of disease, it may very well be the males that are terrorizing the tank.... sit and watch them for a while when you turn the tank lights out and see what goes on.


----------

